
The interesting PLs are C/C++, Go, Dart, JS, and Rust. Everything else is BS. - achompas
https://twitter.com/ryah/status/258634435161899009
======
wtracy
Not a single functional language on that list? Someone has a lot of learning
left to do. :-)

